# Inline images



## Steve Fatula (Mar 5, 2018)

So, I wanted to post an image within a post. I tried the upload button, that works, but it makes it landscape so it rotates the picture. So, I uploaded the photo to Google Drive, got a shareable link, and, used the IMG tag in the editor, inserted the link, and, it shows a broken link image. 

Does it not work perhaps from Google drive? The image is this link:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eQFj6F91MEpRAue4wSeBBSoloxk14DJz

So, the editor put a IMG tag before and after that, but it just doesn’t display?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2018)

the reason for this is that picture is staggeringly large (some 4000+ pixels wide/tall).

here is the picture scaled down to a more manageable size.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2018)

its usually easier to open very large photos using Microsoft Paint (available on any windows pc, simply right click any image, choose OPEN WITH and then select MS PAINT.

from here its simple to resize a photo down to a much more manageable size.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 6, 2018)

I don’t have Windows, but the idea is the same obviously. It’s just a regular camera photo. I guess so many pixels on modern phones is the issue then. I’ll try resizing next time I try and upload one, thanks!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 6, 2018)

Still can’t get it to work, just resized down to 300 x 400 pixels.

https://app.box.com/s/fpc23fgz3m1y98r99r4kg1hzi4jltb8g


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2018)

it wont let you use IMG tags around something that does not end in a proper file extension (ie jpg, gif, bmp, png, etc)

usually when you upload a photo to photo hosting sites it will have an option that provides you a "link url" that you can use to paste in forums or emails etc.

itd be something like http://imagehostingsite.com/imagename.jpg


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 6, 2018)

Aha! So, sharing from the cloud sites simply won’t work then, I see. I see now I can resize to under 600 pixel heights and just use the upload file method and it works fine.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2018)

the cloud site should have a way to provide you with a "link" that is in the correct format, some are more obvious than others!


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 6, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> the cloud site should have a way to provide you with a "link" that is in the correct format, some are more obvious than others!


Can't find a way to get a standard link from Google Drive.  Only link I can get is similar to Steve's original one.


Steve Fatula said:


> I can resize to under 600 pixel heights and just use the upload file method and it works fine.


Yep, that's what I do.  My favorite program for most simple image manipulations is Irfanview (and it's free).


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 6, 2018)

I used Image Size (IOS), a free app. Would be simple on my iMac, but, that’s at home. 

It works fine after resizing, including Safari. Did it from IOS.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 6, 2018)

Steve, try using a different browser.  I have a Mac, and can't upload images using Safari. If I want to include an image in a post, I use Firefox for the one post, and it's good to go. You can even use Preview to resize images.  (Preview --> Tools --> Adjust Size)

Dave


----------

